# Cheap and Easy front end mod?



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

So I ordered the soon to be last bit of exterior mods that I will be doing. However, I would like to do something with the headlights and/or front end. I want to keep the stockers and would like to do a very inexpensive and easy mod to the stock headlights or to the front end of the car. Something that would make the front seem different from other Cruzes out there. Do you guys have any suggestions or pictures of mods that you have done to give me any ideas. I should add that I am already changing the bowtie color on the front of the car I just wanted to do something else.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

You could do headlight eyelids. http://www.mixxedautodesign.com/2011-2014-chevy-cruze-eyelids/

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Contact Smurfenstein, he offers some tinted overlays for the the headlights and the tails.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-detailing-interior/54210-vinyl-decals-overlays-mad.html


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

I thought about those as well. I also thought about having the part under the headlights painted black like I have seen on other cruzes but I have yet to see it done on a red cruze. Would like to see it before I do it. lol. Maybe something with the grill or lower lip? Like to see some pics.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Two tone the bowtie / Paint the chrome









paint the black grill


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

VictoryRedCruzeLTZRS said:


> I thought about those as well. I also thought about having the part under the headlights painted black like I have seen on other cruzes but I have yet to see it done on a red cruze. Would like to see it before I do it. lol. Maybe something with the grill or lower lip? Like to see some pics.


Personally, the eyeliner isn't my cup of tea, but it still looks good. And it will look good on a red cruze. If you plan on dipping that area of your bumper be cautious, as a lot of people have ended up with a torn edge due to the rounded edge that doesn't help with trying to make a clean line.



Dragonsys said:


> Two tone the bowtie / Paint the chrome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This two tone emblem is by far one of the best subtle mods IMHO. Easiest way that I've found is to paint the inner gold first with a decent 3-5 layers of black dip, then let it dry for a couple hours and apply painters tape over the inner part, then paint the outside and take the tape off when done(painters tape WILL NOT pull up plastidip).


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> This two tone emblem is by far one of the best subtle mods IMHO. Easiest way that I've found is to paint the inner gold first with a decent 3-5 layers of black dip, then let it dry for a couple hours and apply painters tape over the inner part, then paint the outside and take the tape off when done(painters tape WILL NOT pull up plastidip).


That is how I had it originally, but I took off the Dip and used Body Color paint. When I changed it, I painted the entire thing the blue, then taped of the chrome and painted the inner piece. I had messed up the chrome a little the 1st time, and had to redo it. I also removed it from the car, which made it much easier, just have to be careful not to bend it and replace the tape if it gets dirty/tore up badly.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Buy the 2015 front bumper , or the euro bumper , there's 2 euro bumpers


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

stamas said:


> Buy the 2015 front bumper , or the euro bumper , there's 2 euro bumpers


That requires more than just the bumper, and it is not low cost


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Buy smoked or tint your side marker lenses.


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

Plasti-Dipped strait down from lower grille.. looks mean coming head on in traffic

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

Chase Toole said:


> View attachment 78842
> 
> Plasti-Dipped strait down from lower grille.. looks mean coming head on in traffic
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Not bad! I like it. Do you have any further away shots of the front end? So I can get a better idea of the "aggressiveness" of it. LOL.


----------



## Nicholi (Feb 25, 2014)

Wrapped the bow ties, and put on the "Mascara" lol


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Nicholi said:


> Wrapped the bow ties, and put on the "Mascara" lol
> View attachment 79018


U dip the eyelids?? Or is it vinyl?? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nicholi (Feb 25, 2014)

tsblu22 said:


> U dip the eyelids?? Or is it vinyl??
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Eyelids are dipped. My Bowtie is Carbon Fiber Black Vinyl


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Nicholi said:


> Eyelids are dipped. My Bowtie is Carbon Fiber Black Vinyl


Same here.. we have similar tastez.. lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

